#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  > Новости общин >  > > >  >  >  Новости Сообщества практикующих в традиции Чань в России

## Иван К.

Здравствуйте!

Сообщаем вам о радостном событии: весной 2018 года в Москву приезжает чаньский Мастер Го Син Фаши, тайваньский монах, наследник Дхармы Учителя Шэн Яня. Это большой подарок для тех, кто практикует Чань-буддизм в Москве и России - и очень значимое событие: Го Син Фаши на сегодняшний день является одним из старших монахов тайваньского монастыря Фагушань (Гора Барабан Дхармы), и это первый официальный представитель монастыря, который почтит нас своим приездом со времени последнего визита в Россию Учителя Шэн Яня (2003 год). Это стало возможным благодаря участию и помощи тайваньской монахини Цзинхоу Фаши, дважды посетившей Москву и Санкт-Петербург (2016 и 2017 годы).

Под руководством Го Син Фаши с 30 апреля по 7 мая пройдет семидневный ретрит под г. Зубцов (примерно 220 км от Москвы).
Приблизительная стоимость участия+трансфер туда-обратно 14000 рублей. Сумма может измениться в меньшую сторону в зависимости от количества участников. Проведение ретрита планируется на китайском языке с переводом на русский.

Сообщайте о своем намерении участвовать в личном сообщении, я дам необходимые контакты и отвечу на вопросы.

Анонс ретрита на сайте организатора, центра изучения традиционной культуры Китая "Уцзимэнь".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.03.2018), Михаил_ (12.03.2018), Шуньяананда (03.03.2018)

----------


## Бейсин

Интересные беседы Достопочтенного Го Сина Фаши:

https://zen-do.ru/teachers/241-guo-xing

Сейчас переведены на русский два текста, на очереди ещё два.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2018), Михаил_ (12.03.2018), Шуньяананда (03.03.2018)

----------

